# Taglessthreads.com



## calicocrew (Sep 5, 2007)

I recently set up an order with taglesstheads.com and was just curious if anyone has used their printing services. They have had great customer service this far, but I don't have the money for the order yet so it might be a while before I find out the quality of printing.


----------



## bwc2210 (Sep 5, 2007)

just checked out the site.....i've been looking for a place like this...thank you very much for the heads up...just requested a price quote...i will post again soon with an update!!


----------



## authenticboricua (Oct 23, 2007)

Any update on these services?


----------



## calicocrew (Sep 5, 2007)

I got my order about 2 weeks after I placed it. They have great customer service and quality printing, as well as a good selection of t-shirts...here is the finished product:


----------



## authenticboricua (Oct 23, 2007)

Was this Direct to garment or screen printing? Can you supply your own tees?


----------



## calicocrew (Sep 5, 2007)

The do both direct to garment and screen printing. I'm not positive about providing your own shirts, but I think they do. They also do business cards/flyers as well as custom tag printing. My first order of screen printed shirts from them was of 30 and I received them less than 15 days after I placed the order.

Their customer service is great..I sent them an email when I got off work at 9:30pm and got a response 15 minutes later.


----------



## mizzle (Jun 18, 2007)

I actually have requested a quote from them two times, and never got a quote back.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mizzle said:


> I actually have requested a quote from them two times, and never got a quote back.


Did you call them via phone or by email. Sometimes emails can get filtered by spam filters.


----------



## Blindkolor (Mar 29, 2007)

i have called, emailed and sent them messages thru their site but no response. I have paid and signed up for their merchant member service and i still havent heard anything. I dont think taking people's money for a service and not providing it is a horrible practice.


----------



## mylunabell (Apr 5, 2008)

Blindkolor said:


> i have called, emailed and sent them messages thru their site but no response. I have paid and signed up for their merchant member service and i still havent heard anything. I dont think taking people's money for a service and not providing it is a horrible practice.


I have had a problem with them as well. I ordered 3 shirts as samples to check out their print quality. Two of the shirts were sent in the wrong size..one shirt had a pen mark on it...the colors were way off..the navy blue was purple and the pink almost purple. I did however like their print quality...very sharp and bright. I used the DGT method. I am not sure if I should give them another try...they have had the best DTG quality out of everyone I have tried....but I am worried about the service!

Michelle


----------



## gtn (May 10, 2008)

i've ventured these guys, for info mainly. the customer service answered inquiries in a timely fashion. like our friend "calicocrew", i am at a point where i have to crunch some numbers and see if this method is feasible. interior tags on dark shirts is very expensive, apparently. on an unrelated note, for some reason i could not post my quote and had to create a screen grab to relay my message. but once the info was in order, smooth, smooth, smooth.


----------



## taglessthreads (Sep 16, 2006)

Blindkolor said:


> i have called, emailed and sent them messages thru their site but no response. I have paid and signed up for their merchant member service and i still havent heard anything. I dont think taking people's money for a service and not providing it is a horrible practice.


Hi, We checked our database and have no record of dealing with a company of this name Blindkolor. Please check your bank or credit card statements as you would see we have not charged you. Please understand that technology fails sometimes and we don't get every email. We strive on customer service and respond to everyone. I apologize for any inconvenience. Please let us know if you have any questions and we will be happy to help


----------



## taglessthreads (Sep 16, 2006)

mylunabell said:


> I have had a problem with them as well. I ordered 3 shirts as samples to check out their print quality. Two of the shirts were sent in the wrong size..one shirt had a pen mark on it...the colors were way off..the navy blue was purple and the pink almost purple. I did however like their print quality...very sharp and bright. I used the DGT method. I am not sure if I should give them another try...they have had the best DTG quality out of everyone I have tried....but I am worried about the service!
> 
> Michelle


Hi Michelle,
First of all I apologize that you feel you were not treated well. I spoke to Alissa about your order and she informed me that she emailed you to figure out a solution and never got a response. About the pen mark -sometimes our distributor sends us clothes with defects such as holes and pen marks but do not refund or replace these. I don't really think that is fair on our part but we feel it is definitely not fair on yours. So with that said I am more than willing to reprint those for you as well as an extra shirt for your troubles. We have changed our DTG process a little since you have printed with us. We now print Dual CMYK (basically two coats of ink). If you have any suggestions to better serve our customers I would greatly appreciate it. I want to assure you that we really do care about our customers. Let me know if you have any questions and I will be more than happy to assist you.

BTW: I really like your online boutique. I think you have something good going there


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello,

We just went through this on-line back and forth bull with another company. I don't remember who finally wrote up to the plate and said that it was better to leave these kind of discussions to the active parties involved and then when everything is settled get back on and report on how things worked out. We receive alot of orders via all directions and it is so easy to get wires crossed at times. We are basically all on the same page here trying to make business work during these interesting times we live in. We have a firm policy never to allow a known problem to go out the door because enough unknown ones are going to happen during the course of business in themselves. So many times there are three sides to the story. Your side, their side, and the truth. Good luck with this situation, hope to read possitive results posted soon.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hopefully you two can work this out via email/phone off board as it is clearly a business/customer issue and not really something the forum can help with 

I appreciate that you both took the time to share your experience and side of the story.


----------



## taglessthreads (Sep 16, 2006)

otees said:


> If you can notice the little arrows that Kurt has placed to explain the imperfections. Well now look at the SOLID section such as the *mouth of the fish* for example. Now look at the picture I have placed with the red shirt. Do you see that those imperfections are NOT the same as the red shirt. I already explained this numerous times but still blame it on the little holes.


Juan , 

Yes, I notice that and as I told you over the phone- some Tshirt's fibers stick up higher than others. You can see red through the shirt partly because of your inconsistent artwork and partly because this is the DTG process. It is not as dark as you are used to (screen printing).

The DTG process, you can compare to a spray can : If you were to spray onto a field of grass the blades of grass would deflect the paint spray from making an even coat onto the field. Now imagine the blades of grass as the T-shirt fibers that stick up blocking the inkjet head from making an even coat on the T-shirt. We print dual CMYK which means it is twice the ink as most digital printers that just use one nozzle for each color. Anyone that has experience with a DTG printer will tell you the fibers can effect this. One thing we do to prevent this before print is we heat the fibers in our heat press laying them down. This helps but not a whole lot.

Please don't take this as an excuse. I am explaining this as best as I can to make you understand as I told you over the phone. You took it as an excuse. 

You still want us to print the same exact image on T-shirts with the same process. You said you want the army ones instead of the red ones. Wouldn't that be trial and error printing? You do not want to put the red on your site - you want to put the army. 

Juan, that is the print process. I have had customers that completely understand this and continue to use the DTG method and order the same prints because they understand that that is the DTG print process. 

I did tell you I would replace these. I have already ordered the 2 medium army AA adult tees and have them in stock. 

I do not know if you are seeing what I am saying to you : I said I would replace them I do not know why you keep going back and forth with it. I feel like I am repeating myself over and over. I do not know what else you want from me- you are asking for free garments with the same print process and artwork you are complaining about. 

I want to make the customer happy- but I feel like you are being unreasonable because you would have no reason to complain had your artwork been up to par.


----------



## taglessthreads (Sep 16, 2006)

otees said:


> Kurt,
> Again, I was going with American Apperal but was advised by Allisa to go with Tultex becuase they would be tagless, and are of similiar quality as American Apperal. And yes also becuase it would be much more affordable than tearing the tags off of an American Apperal shirt. When I finally recieved the shirts I noticed how terrible the tags were torn off the shirts by YOUR company. If I would have known that I wouldn't have gone with Tultex and just gone with American Apperal and leaving the tags. Becuase its not much of a price difference just having an americanapperal shirt with the tag. Bringing this to your attention you blame the distributor company.
> 
> _1. I know we spoke about using Tultex because they were tagless rather then using American Apparel which would make it easier. The shirts clearly show that the tags have been cut off, with most shirts still having pieces of tag sticking out. These Tultex shirts come with Tear Away Tags and they were not cut out- they were ripped out. After your order we recieved more Tultex shirts for another order and noticed that they are starting to put the tag closer to the seam-making it impossible to leave no remnants. Tagless Threads will no longer be using Tultex and will now be using Anvil shirts with Tear Away tags._
> ...


Look , You keep going over the same stuff that we already spoke about. Please understand this.

You did not want to pay the American Apparel prices and the untagging fee. So the alternative was Tultex.

Over the phone you kept wanting shirts I did not have in stock. I told you I only have brown, black, and white with adult sizes in stock. You wanted olive and youth sizes. I kept repeating to you that we don't have those in stock. I wrote down everything you wanted. You had me repeat it back to you. Maybe a misscommunication through the phone. *You wanted T-shirts to be replaced due to your artwork not being straight.* I went over everything with Alissa and noticed that you want clothes to be replaced due to:

a. your artwork
b. the DTG process

You also wanted more clothes and prints than you origianally ordered.

About the tags that were supposedly cut out. Those are Tultex T-shirts with tear away tags. Would it make sense to cut tear away tags? Hense tear away tags. You did not want to pay the prices for us untagging American Apparel T-shirts so you went with Tultex tear away tags. That is what you got.

I have said I will take care of the tags at my cost by sending you a prepaid label to have them mailed to us. I am also including T-shirts to take care of your troubles at no cost to you. What don't you understand? Seriously what do you want? I have spent way to much time trying to get you to understand this. This is the last post I leave on this matter. I hope everyone can understand from reading these back and forth messages that I am doing everything a business should in this situation. I wish you the best Juan but please be civil and understanding.


----------

